# Stalking The Shadows



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

A gargantuan blizzard roared across the icey tundra, deathly cold winds ravaged the pale skin of a giant of a man, covered in black wirey hair as thick as a wolves mane. He wore a Pale grey chest plate and thick winter gear covered his legs, it looked like fenrisian wolf pelts, the dark fur flickered in the blizzard and snow stuck to his body. In one hand he held a single-headed axe that crackled with energy, the runic powers within whipped up the blade of the axe. His other hand clenched tightly around a large slab of energised adamantite. The wind whistling through the blanket of snow as the giant warrior stalked the white dunes of the drakeside mountains. The Canis Helix damaging his body, his skin thickened and his teeth protruding from his lips. He was stalking an unseen enemy, breaking into a sprint he followed a trail of meager footsteps, barely noticable through the white out. 
Fenrisian Wolves howling piercing the wind, the roars from predators of ledgend overpowered even the wolves. The warrior continued through the blizzard as the skies darkened and deep black clouds rolled in, the snow cut off and a hail storm of icey pellets slammed into the surface and pinged off the mans body armour, he crawled into a small cave cut into the side of the giant glacial spires that towered from the planets surface. As the sky fell down he pushed his shield to block the door and rested for just a few hours.

Well thers the beggining i don't really know much about space wolves but this is what i came up with for a wolf tracking down his prey in theicey tundra. C & C Welcome + Ideas

-ste-


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Awaking from his slumber, the warrior pushed the shield from the entrance of his 'chamber'. He continued his journey through the baron wastelands. Snow still heavy and the temperature deathly low. He saw a shadow in the distance through the blanket of cold. Giving a sharp grunt he broke into a sprint, axe held tight and his shield aimed forward. Getting closer he saw it to be a simple wounded wolf. 
The air turned to steam as the giant of a man spoke.
"I am Garrick, Last wolf of my pack" he cough asthe bitter cold nippd the back of his throat. For a moment he pondered on slayingthe creature in pity, instead as the hound looked up at him, something in its eyes. The young wolves coat thick with fresh blood and a dripped trail of blood led off into the depths of Fenris. The por animal groaned in agony as Garrick trundled off on his journey leaving just a slab of meat for the dog to feast on.
The Space wolf followed to trail only to be stopped as something tugged the back of his clothing. Turning he saw the injured wolf, that with some feat of immense power had managed to gain the strength to follow Garrick. A grim smile grew on the mans face as he had found a new companion, no longer a lone wolf there fates both intertwined. 

The trail of blood eventually led into a gigantic cave entrance of the Drakeside mountain. The wolf barked ferociously at the darkness before slowing into a growl and lowering its profile. Garrick highered his shield and walked into the darkness followed by the fenrisian hound. 
"Come out beast, fight me!" Bellowed Garrick before being replied to with a monstrous roar that shook the very rocks of the mountain.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

thats awesome i cant wait for the next instalment (if there is going to be one)


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks heretical. I'm to be quite frank not sure what hes going to fight haha, maybe some sort of dragon with a rider even? ideas ideas ideas 

-ste-


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

As Garrick stormed into the breech, axe held ready to strike & his shield covering his torso the floor began to shake and stones began to crumble from the cieling of the mountain as the beast charged towards garrick. The dim orange in the distance of the cave, got closer and closer until the beast was clear. A mighty Drake stood before Garrick, flame dripping from its lips; armoured in deep black scales and its eyes a blazing orange. It roared before standing on its hind legs showing Garrick a soft underbelly in which to place his axe. 
The beast wrought havoc upon the cave as it struck down with its razor sharp talons, gouging through the rock & ice like paper. Breathing an awesome gout of fire that spirraled towards Garrick, He knelt down and hunched behind his gigantic shield, the flame punched the shiled hard before blasting off the sides, before he broke up from the explosive flame and charged the beast, dodging its blows; claws striing the ground before Garrick whilst he simply jumped on its claws using them as an extra boost. He leapt off its front claw and threw his axe straight into the beasts belly, tearing the soft tissue open, black ichor gushed from the wound as the beast recoiled inagony. It struck Garrick hard in teh chest with the back of its talon, smashing him against the cave wall, with three gaping holes in his armour he was completely defencless now. No weapon, weakened armour and his shield lying ten foot away. He tried to move but was badly injured. The dragon dropped onto all fours and crept towards the wounded warrior, blood still oozing from the monstrous wound. Then Garrick noticed out of the corner of his eye the wolf. It was prowling behind the creature, it sprant at it before launching itself into the hole in the dragon. The wolf clambered inside before tearing the beast apart from the inside out. Garrick struggled to his feet and picked up his shield and pulled the axe from teh beasts muscle before slashing eraticly before the monster collapsed and ichor ran from its mouth. He stood victorious and his wolf companion tore out of the monsters back and walked over to Garrick. He slung his axe on his shoulder and dropped his shield against his leg before stroking the now worthy help.


----------

